# Scotch, anyone?



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Other than pedals I buy scotch:












Just bought a bottle of Lagavulin 16, one of my faves so far (other notables being Jura Prophecy, Old Pulteney 21, Dalmore king alexander III, and Amrut). Any other fans out there in guitar land? Any recommendations? Gotta be peaty.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

is that a picture of the guy from star trek? lol

Back to the topic, is there a truly easy drinking scotch for a noob? looking for a suggestion. Id like to have a nip every now and then, but they all go down like hydrochloric acid for me. Id like to have a drink that doesn't make me wince.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are several scotch drinkers on here IIRC, me included. I have had the pleasure of trying a few of those pictured


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

yes please ,although I admit to having a hard time keeping that many varieties ahead .:sSig_DOH:


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> is that a picture of the guy from star trek? lol


It is, it's "Scotty"!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

no Scotch thank you. :smile-new:


however, I do prefer Irish whisky to good old Canadian rye.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> no Scotch thank you. :smile-new:
> 
> 
> however,* I do perfer Irish whisky* to good old Canadian rye.


I do like scotch, but I prefer Irish whiskey also.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Scotch drinker here too. I'll post a photo of my stash when I get home 


Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been fortunate enough to taste stuff ranging from cheap to way too expensive. And I don't like any of them.

For me, I love a good Amaretto. To me that's something I can sip and not turn into Don Knots:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9bi_3uxKZw


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Bubb said:


> yes please ,although I admit to having a hard time keeping that many varieties ahead .:sSig_DOH:



The trick is to buy another when you get to half empty and stay away from it, but easier said than done. It helps when you have a superstore liquor store near by... they have a fairly decent selection and best prices anywhere to be found (about 20-30$ cheaper). 

I've got nothing against irish whiskey, Jamesons started the journey for me!

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I've been fortunate enough to taste stuff ranging from cheap to way too expensive. And I don't like any of them.
> 
> For me, I love a good Amaretto. To me that's something I can sip and not turn into Don Knots:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9bi_3uxKZw


You need a few lessons from the scottish madman himself, the longer vids are pretty funny as well. The man's nose is insured haha.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlbh9ZvMJ8s

- - - Updated - - -



Diablo said:


> is that a picture of the guy from star trek? lol
> 
> Back to the topic, is there a truly easy drinking scotch for a noob? looking for a suggestion. Id like to have a nip every now and then, but they all go down like hydrochloric acid for me. Id like to have a drink that doesn't make me wince.


didn't see this, i'd say try something like a Dalmore or Macallen, or glenlivet. Glenlivet is the smoothest but probably has the least flavour... Dalmore is like chocolate vanilla scotch. Hard to think scotch is considered manly sometimes.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

BUNNAHABHAIN 18 YEARS OLD ISLAY - My favourite Xmas present to myself.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Just for comparison, how much do you pay for the Laphroaig Quarter Cask in Alberta ?

It's $70 here in Ont.

Lagavulin 16 is about $120 IIRC


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Diablo..The Balvenie Doublewood is a decent milder,smoother flavoured scotch.

Take in a scotch tasting sometime and figure out what regions have the flavours you like .

I wouldn't suggest most Islay singles for the uninitiated ,although they have become my favourite.

smoky,peaty....mmmmmm


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have tried several single malts, many were with my good friend and GC member, starjag.

We are also fortunate to have a local establishment with excellent single malts and coffees.
http://dvlb.ca/ 

The Japanese single malts are wonderful! (not that I have tried that many).

I'm sure this will be an interesting thread!










Cheers

Dave


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, please!

I have more than a handful of bottles right now.

A favourite? Probably Lagavulin, but I get along with just about any single malt.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've tried scotch several times and never cared for it. Like others, I do like Canadian and Irish whiskey...recommendations on a good crossover that I may like?


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> BUNNAHABHAIN 18 YEARS OLD ISLAY - My favourite Xmas present to myself.


hmm i'm curious, but I can't afford another bottle right now 



Bubb said:


> Just for comparison, how much do you pay for the Laphroaig Quarter Cask in Alberta ?
> 
> It's $70 here in Ont.
> 
> Lagavulin 16 is about $120 IIRC


On average it's about 55 or so but like i mentioned superstore sells it for 40 bucks, and last month had a sale selling them for 33 (i bought two). I believe the lag was about 80 at superstore.



dodgechargerfan said:


> A favourite? Probably Lagavulin, but I get along with just about any single malt.


Definitely going hard on that right now. Try one of the higher end amrut's if you're into this.

- - - Updated - - -



Scotty said:


> I've tried scotch several times and never cared for it. Like others, I do like Canadian and Irish whiskey...recommendations on a good crossover that I may like?


My scotch journey started with jamesons, then i dabbled in glenlivet and glenfiddich but once i tried dalmore i went full scotch. But as mentioned balvenie is also a good mild scotch.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine. The ones in the back are unopened. I open one when we have a party and have a bit of tasting. The last year I've been getting them at the duty free on our trips. A bit cheaper.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

soulrebel said:


> Definitely going hard on that right now. Try one of the higher end amrut's if you're into this.


Will do. Thanks!

I was thinking about this a it more and Talisker is another one I like.
An 18 year old MacAllan is always nice too.

I've got a bottle of Glen Breton that is pretty nice. It's the single malt made in Canada.

I had never liked Canadian Rye because my initial exposure to it was Black Velvet.
I really enjoy Forty Creek now.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Chito said:


> Here's mine. The ones in the back are unopened. I open one when we have a party and have a bit of tasting. The last year I've been getting them at the duty free on our trips. A bit cheaper.


All right, now I want to go take a picture of mine. More to remind myself what I have.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Will do. Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking about this a it more and Talisker is another one I like.
> An 18 year old MacAllan is always nice too.
> ...


I like the 40 creek copper.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Will do. Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking about this a it more and Talisker is another one I like.
> An 18 year old MacAllan is always nice too.
> ...


Talisker is definitely good, but i find most people hate it. I've only tried the 10 and the double matured. Never heard of glen breton i'll check it out


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

soulrebel said:


> On average it's about 55 or so but like i mentioned superstore sells it for 40 bucks, and last month had a sale selling them for 33 (i bought two). I believe the lag was about 80 at superstore.


No wonder you have such a nice collection .

I hate you .


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Chito said:


> Here's mine. The ones in the back are unopened. I open one when we have a party and have a bit of tasting. The last year I've been getting them at the duty free on our trips. A bit cheaper.


Nice looking collection love the jura and highland park. What year is the highland park? Have you tried jura elixir yet?


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Bubb said:


> No wonder you have such a nice collection .
> 
> I hate you .


Yeah i usually spend about 40-60 a bottle, anymore than that and I start thinking about how i could've bought a pedal haha. Are your liquor stores still provincial?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah,and I'm near a couple of small towns ,so my selection is limited as well as overpriced .
Hell, Bowmore 12 YO is $50 here .
Talisker 10 is $90 I think,...they've just started stocking it .


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Ouch I feel for you, I couldn't enjoy it the same if it cost me that much. My bowmore 15 darkest cost 63 at superstore, saw it at a chain liquor store for 85 and it pissed me off so i couldn't imagine what you gotta go through.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Single malts. 









Glen Breton single malt









And the story behind it. 









I like some bourbon, too. The Rare Breed is really smooth. 









And the few Canadian whiskeys that I have. 
The Gold is for rye and coke drinkers.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Glen Breton single malt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, what is the CR maple like?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Hey, what is the CR maple like?


It's nice. It has an odd smell to it to me - kind of like burnt sugar - but it tastes good.
My wife even liked it straight when she tried it. She doesn't drink straight booze at all.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice collection and what looks like a nice bar. I don't even have a proper liquor cabinet.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

soulrebel said:


> Nice collection and what looks like a nice bar. I don't even have a proper liquor cabinet.


Thanks. It was here when we moved in. It's quite a conversation piece because the back bar is on the lower level of the basement.
The bar that you sit at is actually set in a hole in the wall between the two levels.
So, we have regular height chairs for guests and full bar stools in behind for us.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

soulrebel said:


> Nice looking collection love the jura and highland park. What year is the highland park? Have you tried jura elixir yet?


Thanks. The HP is a Leif Eriksson Release. Haven't tried it yet. And no the Superstition is the only Jura I've tried. My favourites are the Auchentosian 18, Lagavulin16 and the Talisker 10.

Nice collection Dodgechargerfan. Maybe one of these days we could have a Guitars Canada Scotch Tasting Party.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone here try either of these?

They didn't appeal to me when compared to others I tasted.
(I won't comment on behalf of starjag)
























Some of the best ...according to the experts










A bit of fun:


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Chito said:


> Thanks. The HP is a Leif Eriksson Release. Haven't tried it yet. And no the Superstition is the only Jura I've tried. My favourites are the Auchentosian 18, Lagavulin16 and the Talisker 10.
> 
> Nice collection Dodgechargerfan. Maybe one of these days we could have a Guitars Canada Scotch Tasting Party.


I think you're in for a treat with that highland park, i've only tried the 12 and it's damned good. And I want to try a japanese malt now, but they don't sell them at superstore :sSig_DOH:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*100-year-old Scotch whisky pulled from crate frozen in Antarctica*

August 13, 2010 at 10:54 AM, updated August 13, 2010 at 10:56 AM


WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) — *A crate of Scotch whisky that was trapped in Antarctic ice for a century was finally opened Friday *— but the heritage dram won't be tasted by whisky lovers because it's being preserved for its historic significance.







_Antarctic Heritage Trust / The Associated Press_​*One of crates of Scotch whisky and brandy is pictured in February after they were recovered by a team restoring an Antarctic hut used more than 100 years ago by famed polar explorer Ernest Shackleton. One of the crates of the Scotch whisky that was trapped in Antarctic ice for a century was finally opened Friday but the heritage dram won't be tasted by whisky lovers because it's being preserved for its historic significance. Feb. 2010*
The crate, recovered from the Antarctic hut of renowned explorer Sir Ernest Shackleton after it was found there in 2006, has been thawed very slowly in recent weeks at the Canterbury Museum in Christchurch on New Zealand's South Island.
The crate was painstakingly opened to reveal 11 bottles of Mackinlay's Scotch whisky, wrapped in paper and straw to protect them from the rigors of a rough trip to Antarctica for Shackleton's 1907 Nimrod expedition.
Though the crate was frozen solid when it was retrieved earlier this year, the whisky inside could be heard sloshing around in the bottles. Antarctica's minus 22 Fahrenheit (-30 Celsius) temperature was not enough to freeze the liquor, dating from 1896 or 1897 and described as being in remarkably good condition.
This Scotch is unlikely ever to be tasted, but master blenders will examine samples of it to see if they can replicate the brew. The original recipe for the Scotch no longer exists.
Once samples have been extracted and sent to Scottish distiller Whyte and Mackay, which took over Mackinlay's distillery many years ago, the 11 bottles will be returned to their home — under the floorboards of Shackleton's hut at Cape Royds on Ross Island, near Antarctica's McMurdo Sound.
Whisky lover Michael Milne, a Scot who runs the Whisky Galore liquor outlet in Christchurch, described the rare event as a great experience.
"I just looked at this (crate) and honestly, my heartbeat went up about three paces. It was amazing," he said. "The box was like a pioneer's box with the wood and nails coming out," he said.
Although Milne said he'd give anything to have a taste of the whisky. "It is not going to happen and I am not going to get excited about it," he said. "But if there was ever an opportunity, it could be a wonderful one to have."
Nigel Watson, executive director of the Antarctic Heritage Trust, which is restoring the explorer's hut, said opening the crate was a delicate process.
The crate will remain in cold storage and each of the 11 bottles will be carefully assessed and conserved over the next few weeks. Some samples will be extracted, possibly using a syringe through the bottles' cork stoppers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I guess this stuff isn't quite scotch....


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, I like Scotch....no collection `cause I don`t like to drink alone...I have two bottles here now, had em for about 5 years or so...one is still unopened the other I take a shot or two out of when I`m going out to meet friends, sorta of a warmer upper. Have a bottle of Camus cognac as well, tried to give it away a couple of times but couldn`t so kept it, then at Christmas a couple of years ago we went to one of my wife`s friends place and there were a couple of other non Japanese guys there so we opened it and damn....it`s really good, we all had the same opinion, another bottle that I got as a gift...so I brought the remainder back home and there it still sits. I`m a light weight when it comes to drinking, when I do go out, I sip my whisky...and it`s single malt till I find a blend that I like....can`t get faced anymore, takes too long to recover nowadays.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I love my single malt straight up and very occasionally with some ice and extremely occasionally with some water, but alas as I get older my tastes are starting to get to expensive and thus had to slow my consumption of some very fine scotch. ship
didn't we explore this road a while back


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Some nice scotch collections here. Mine isn't the biggest collection, but what the heck:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotch is about the only liquor I drink nowadays except the odd Drambuie which is scotch based.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Ship of fools said:


> I love my single malt straight up and very occasionally with some ice and extremely occasionally with some water, but alas as I get older my tastes are starting to get to expensive and thus had to slow my consumption of some very fine scotch. ship
> didn't we explore this road a while back


Neat is the way to do it!



Noise Supply said:


> Some nice scotch collections here. Mine isn't the biggest collection, but what the heck:
> 
> View attachment 7590


Small but good. Hold on to that 12 year macallen, they stopped producing the "year" series and switched to the colour series (gold, amber, sienna etc etc).


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Much love for single malts.

My next purchase will be this...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

All this talk of Scotch well the BBQ was fired up and a very nice couple of Rib eye steaks along with baked potato and greens and Glenfiddich neat in a crystal glass 3 ( okay 4 1/2 ) fingers and yummy neat. Still have to finish another 6 bottles of single malt. what a night. ship


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

soulrebel said:


> Small but good. Hold on to that 12 year macallen, they stopped producing the "year" series and switched to the colour series (gold, amber, sienna etc etc).


I just heard about this. What a crime!

The MACALLAN will never be the same.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you want to take an interesting and flavourful break from Scotch...try this 
(available at some LCBO stores in Ontario ~ $80.00 /750 ml.):










or this (not all that easy to find in Ontario at the LCBO, AFAIK):










In a copita (of course) no rocks, neat...and sip it! 
(At the cost of this stuff, you don't want to shoot it!!!)

Sorry for detouring the thread....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

... but what a tasty detour greco!!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I guess this stuff isn't quite scotch....


No, but it's pretty good stuff, too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Does anybody else use whisky stones instead of ice to keep their drink cool?
I find they work great. I still give my drink a tiny splash of water to wake things up. So, not having to worry about ice watering it down is nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Some friends bought me some for my 30th, they're not bad but I find they don't keep it cold long enough (i'm a slow sipper i guess).

- - - Updated - - -



starjag said:


> Much love for single malts.
> 
> My next purchase will be this...



I think I might be going the same route!


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

soulrebel said:


> Hold on to that 12 year macallen, they stopped producing the "year" series and switched to the colour series (gold, amber, sienna etc etc).


Yeah I know about this. My buddy is a huge Macallan guy. You should see his cupboards... Just STOCKED with 12 and 15 year Macallan - he bought all he could before they disappeared. His plan is to ration a 12 year bottle per year, and save the 15 years for very, very special occasions. Must have cost him a fortune to stock up like that though.

I heard that now that scotch is getting very popular in Asia, there is a huge shortage because it's all getting sold too fast. Selling them all and not keeping enough to age. So don't be surprised if you see other Scotches start doing blends like Macallan. Apparently it's just huge in Asia - putting a bottle of scotch out on the table when a guest is over has become the polite thing to do.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Noise Supply said:


> Yeah I know about this. My buddy is a huge Macallan guy. You should see his cupboards... Just STOCKED with 12 and 15 year Macallan - he bought all he could before they disappeared. His plan is to ration a 12 year bottle per year, and save the 15 years for very, very special occasions. Must have cost him a fortune to stock up like that though.
> 
> I heard that now that scotch is getting very popular in Asia, there is a huge shortage because it's all getting sold too fast. Selling them all and not keeping enough to age. So don't be surprised if you see other Scotches start doing blends like Macallan. Apparently it's just huge in Asia - putting a bottle of scotch out on the table when a guest is over has become the polite thing to do.


So THATS why I couldn't find any! I should've snagged a bottle of 12 just because. But that goes to show an interesting side of human psychology: I'm not the hugest fan of macallan but soon as it gets rare its a must have! Kinda like the klon (don't shoot me). Anyways I saw this article this morning about the upcoming shortage:

http://www.esquire.com/blogs/food-for-men/great-whiskey-shortage

It makes the good point the older whiskeys are gonna be hit the hardest price wise... but thankfully there are many quality 10 and 12 year old malts that are relatively low in price. Especially if you go to superstore


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Id like to have a nip every now and then, but they all go down like hydrochloric acid for me.


haha...me too...tastes like rotgut to me...thank god for beer...there are probably some nice scotch varieties out there but someone like me would have no idea where to start...same with wine...I just have no idea what to look for and whether or not it is a good one or not...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

doriangrey said:


> haha...me too...tastes like rotgut to me...thank god for beer...there are probably some nice scotch varieties out there but someone like me would have no idea where to start...same with wine...I just have no idea what to look for and whether or not it is a good one or not...


There is an old saying that *"a good wine* (or scotch, tequila, beer etc,) *is one you like"* It does not have to be expensive or liked by the majority, or by the experts. 
However, finding the one(s) you like can take time and result in the tasting/drinking of several that you don't enjoy all that much.

I have yet to find a beer that I particularly like. However, to be totally fair, I have not had much beer to drink recently (I tired of drinking it after spending 3 years in England as a student) and I am concerned that my liver might not be up to the additional experimentation required. Red wine is my passion. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

greco said:


> Red wine is my passion.


My girlfriend and I have been getting into red's alot lately... started liking the smoother blends but now on to the spicy stuff like malbecs. Any pointers for the 15-20$ range? Also innis and gunn is a good start for non beer drinkers and it's aged in whisky barrels.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Does the store where you typically buy your wine have a website that I could look at for their selection of wine?

Here in Ontario, I buy all my wine at the LCBO (government store) and the selection will be different. We also have an area in the LCBO stores called "Vintages" ....with wines that are brought in by the individual stores (with varying quantities selection) and some are not are stocked as regular items.

I am a fan of many of the Italian reds....and there are 1000's of them...LOL 

Lately I have also been enjoying this Ontario wine ($14.95..IIRC)...if you can get it in Edmonton:











I also like to experiment and had this last night. 

Mine was 2011.... *from Lebanon*!!...not bad (IMHO) and under $20.00










Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

soulrebel said:


> My girlfriend and I have been getting into red's alot lately... started liking the smoother blends but now on to the spicy stuff like malbecs. Any pointers for the 15-20$ range? Also innis and gunn is a good start for non beer drinkers and it's aged in whisky barrels.


Try this one Catena Malbec 2011 was very tasteful and smooth the 12 is not so hot. ship


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

greco said:


> Does the store where you typically buy your wine have a website that I could look at for their selection of wine?


Not much in the way of websites for places i visit but keg n cork is good for specific thinkgs
http://www.kegncork.com/red-wine
also there is the alberta wide search engine

http://www.liquorconnect.com/Pages/default.aspx




Ship of fools said:


> Try this one Catena Malbec 2011 was very tasteful and smooth the 12 is not so hot. ship


I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

soulrebel said:


> Also innis and gunn is a good start for non beer drinkers and it's aged in whisky barrels.


I enjoy a good brew,no such thing as bad beer, some are just better than others .
I got an Innis and Gunn sampler pack for xmas,all very good but ,my god, their Bourbon Stout is just marvelous .


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a big fan of the Islay Scotches.

Laphroig Quarter Cask and Lagavulan 16 are my faves.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> *There is an old saying that "a good wine (or scotch, tequila, beer etc,) is one you like" It does not have to be expensive or liked by the majority, or by the experts. *
> However, finding the one(s) you like can take time and result in the tasting/drinking of several that you don't enjoy all that much.
> 
> I have yet to find a beer that I particularly like. However, to be totally fair, I have not had much beer to drink recently (I tired of drinking it after spending 3 years in England as a student) and I am concerned that my liver might not be up to the additional experimentation required. Red wine is my passion.
> ...


I agree....when it comes to wine, I know what I like, but I wouldn't necessarily say that lines up with the expensive ones.

I do find Italian Valpolicella (i.e. Masi) suits a lot of our guests when it comes to red.
On the white side, Wayne Gretzkys whites (chardonnay etc) always go over very well.
Greg Norman estates make a good wine as well, as do most Lindemans.
Neither are overly expensive. In fact Italian wines can be cheaper than Canadian these days....altho theres something to be said for buying domestically, out of principle (but there are few Canadian reds I enjoy- but our whites stand up against anybodys IMO).
These would be my "desert island wines" lol

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

soulrebel said:


> Not much in the way of websites for places i visit but keg n cork is good for specific things
> http://www.kegncork.com/red-wine
> also there is the Alberta wide search engine
> 
> http://www.liquorconnect.com/Pages/default.aspx


I tried these for a comparison with Ontario, but could not get any prices on either site. 
That makes comparing quite difficult.

Sorry, I have not been much help, unfortunately.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

No worries, I'm hoping to try a Japanese scotchs soon, but which? It'll be a coin toss unless someone can vouch for one.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah my wife gave me a bottle of 17 year old Nikka scotch that has about 3/4 of on inch left in it and it is real good. sorry, the name on the label is in kanji and she`s not here right now but I`ll ask her the name later.


----------

